# Trixie. Our Special Girl.



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

This evening we had to say goodbye to our special girl - Trixie.







She only turned 6 years old at the beginning of the year. She had an incurable skin disease which got out of control as there is no known treatment. The pleasure she brought to our lives.







Rest in peace my lovely girl.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

So sorry for your loss

Beautiful Trixie Run free


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost your gorgeous girl. Take care


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So so sorry for your loss. Such a young age too 

RIP Trixie.

Look after yourself x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad 

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m so sorry to hear you have lost your lovely Trixie. I can tell how loved she was by your posts. I do hope you stick around. Look after yourself x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, take care of yourself.

Run free lovely Trixie


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of Trixie xx


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

The only comfort is knowing she's free of pain now. 
Hope she's resting in peace and rest assured she knows she was very much loved. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

On 13.2.21 we got Trixie home. We all feel a bit cheated as she didn't have a long life. Miss her sitting waiting for titbits and just being with us. I'm sure lots of others have been through similar but to me Trixie was a very special girl.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I lost my female boxer lily at 3 when she had a sudden heart attack. It was awful my heart was broken. You do feel as though you have been cheated losing them young. I am glad you have her home with you. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

What a beautiful special girl. I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved Trixie. That you didn't let her suffer just to keep her alive says volumes about you and how you put her first.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462483
> I lost my female boxer lily at 3 when she had a sudden heart attack. It was awful my heart was broken. You do feel as though you have been cheated losing them young. I am glad you have her home with you. She was a beautiful girl.


I am so sorry for your loss too. I lost my British short hair boy at the age of 3 years with saddleback thrombosis. I don't think you ever get over it you just learn to live with it.
Like you i felt st cheated and was so angry as well.


----------



## Michael Frick (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss, run free Trixie may you rest in paradise


----------

